# 

## o_smorodina@mail.ru

!   .

        .
        /           "   9 "  "   "  " "  .

   :

1.        .              ( , , ,   .) 200 ..
2.     -  (     ) 400 ..
3.     -     (      ) 120 ..

  ,                         .

 ,    ,     :
1.     . 
2.         .

         -          . 

-     ? 
     ?

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> -     ? 
>      ?


          .   :
- 115-,       ?;
-   ?    (    )      .

----------


## .

> .


 . 
,     ,       ?




> .


       ( ,     ).  ,             100 .   ,

----------


## o_smorodina@mail.ru

...  .[/QUOTE]

    .          ,   .

  -   - .
          .

      . 
              /  .
2019     ,        .     ,      ,        100%              . ..           ,   .

   .      ,          .        , ..           -       .

        "   ..."       ,       - , ,       .         .

           "", ..          ,   ,       ,      -   .

   ,      .

     . 
   .     .   ,   ,      .
    ?
    ,       .

----------


## o_smorodina@mail.ru

> . 
>  ,             100 .   ,


     ,        , , .            -   (

----------


## o_smorodina@mail.ru

> .


  )              .

     .

----------


## .

> ,        , , .


  .   



> 4.                 ,    ,    ,   100       ,  100           ,        15  4   "     ( )" (   , 2002, N 28, . 2790; 2019, N 29, . 3857),      ( -    ).
>     ,      ,   - ,  ,     ,  ()          ,       .


    ,   ?

----------


## o_smorodina@mail.ru

:
          ?
       , ,           .
     .   ,       .

----------


## .

,     -   .          ,     ,   .       2-.
  115-         https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/499961/

----------


## o_smorodina@mail.ru

*.*,   !

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

"      . 
              /  ."

,     ():        .  ,     ""  .

"2019     ,        .     ,      ,        100%              . ..           ,   .

   .      ,..." 

   :        ...

"...         .        , ..           -       ."

   - ...

"           "", ..          ,   ,       ,      -   ."

       :   1    3     1,5     ""  .

"   ,      ."

      (      2017    ),    2019  ""  ,  .

"   .     .   ,   ,      .
    ?"

    ,   ,    "":    ,        ""  "".

"    ,       ."

  :            .

----------


## o_smorodina@mail.ru

*DyexrfKbpf9002*,     ))

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> :
>           ?
>        , ,           .
>      .   ,       .


   (  ) - :     (      ).       -    " ".

----------


## o_smorodina@mail.ru

> (  ) - :     (      ).       -    " ".


  - )))

   - .    ...

----------

